# Cutting with silicon carbide



## glassblower (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi guys
 I reckon I should introduce myself first. I'm in the UK and I'm new to bottle tumbling. I've built my own machine but the canister and stopples were from Jar Doctor. I collect Codd bottles and intend cleaning just for myself at the moment.

 I'm very pleased with the first bottle I've done which had light, variable sickness.. Tumbled with copper and aluminium oxide at 75rpm for three days.

 Now for my second bottle which is helping my learning of the process. It was very heavily sick all over. As with my first effort it's been in three days with copper and aluminium oxide. Just about all of the sickness has disappeared but I'm left with a lot of fine scratches which gives a slightly frosted appearance. I'm considering giving it a go with carbide which I reckon will solve the problem. Any advice on which grade I should use (1200?) and for how long.

 Thanks
 Neil


----------

